# Smokey eyes



## OliveButtercup (Sep 29, 2005)

Neutrogena skinclearing foundation
MAC bronzing powder
NARS torrid blush
MAC stereo rose skinfinish
Revlon e/s duo in Grey Matters
MAC black tied e/s
Maybelline black liquid liner
NARS black mascara
NARS turkish delight l/g


P.S. I know I'm shiny. I'm always shiny.


----------



## shes a REAL card (Sep 29, 2005)

wow stunning as always!!  looks perfect.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 29, 2005)

Lovely, I like that lg


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 29, 2005)

my goodness girl!! you are mighty hot!! whoa! love what you did with your eyes and i love the lip colour!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 29, 2005)

Wowza! I love this look and you are SO beautiful! Also, Turkish Delight is one of my favorite lipglosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it looks better on you dammit!


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 29, 2005)

GORGEOUS i love your eyes so beautiful!


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 29, 2005)

you are beautiful!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 29, 2005)

That's fantastic


----------



## Cyn (Sep 29, 2005)

sooo beyootiful!  Any chance of a tutorial?


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyn* 
_sooo beyootiful!  Any chance of a tutorial?_

 
Maybe so!  I haven't done one before, but if I did, I wonder which look I would do.  I'll try to do one soon!


----------



## DeyeAenE (Sep 29, 2005)

you look pretty! love the eyes!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Sep 29, 2005)

wow i love the eyes.  you are gorgeous by the way!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Sep 29, 2005)

thats super hot ...i love it !! one of the best smokey eyes


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 29, 2005)

I love the eyes!!  I'm especially loving the eyeliner, I'm not so skilled with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I agree with everyone else, you're gorgeous!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Sep 29, 2005)

Stunning...wow...


----------



## gis08 (Sep 29, 2005)

amazingg!


----------



## Catherine^ (Sep 29, 2005)

Love the look! I'm definitely going to try to replicate this hehe


----------



## Midgard (Sep 29, 2005)

OMG, you are sooo pretty! And I love your smokey eyes!


----------



## user3 (Sep 29, 2005)

Lovely!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 29, 2005)

That is smokey eyed perfection- you look hot!
Fabulous!


----------



## user4 (Sep 29, 2005)

That Looks Great... I Really Like It!


----------



## crimsonette (Sep 29, 2005)

you are perfection!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow, that is the best real smokey eye I've ever seen outside of a magazine! Awesome awesome job!


----------



## linkas (Sep 29, 2005)

pretty eyes and pretty girl!


----------



## Joke (Sep 29, 2005)

I didn't notice at all that you are shiny!!! You look great!
Love the eye work!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Sep 29, 2005)

HOLY COW!  THat is SO HOT!


----------



## jeanna (Sep 29, 2005)

you have THEE BEST eyeshape everrrr....
haha, i know this will sound retarded, but you have perfect inner corners (in my opinion). ya, ya, i know... weird thing to notice but *I* notice these things ; )


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 29, 2005)

Love the eyes.


----------



## breathless (Sep 30, 2005)

oh yes! tutorial! expecially with this look! only beacause i want to do this look. its perfect! and since, i have all of those products anyways! lol. 
you're sooooooo pretty! i saved some of these pictures so i can take a look later on.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 
_oh yes! tutorial! expecially with this look!_

 
Saturday shall be the day, because I'm going to do this look for a party.  Thanks, btw!  =)


----------



## Sanne (Sep 30, 2005)

you're fabulous!!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2005)

i already loved the looks you posted in MUA... glad to see you here, that l/g looks AMAZING on you


----------



## mel0622 (Sep 30, 2005)

that looks awesome! kudos! haha


----------



## Miss Marcy (Sep 30, 2005)

thats reallllly pretty on you. it simplistic but you make it look so nice


----------



## badpenny (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, gorgeous eyes.  Wish I could pull those colors off!


----------



## sincitylulu (Oct 1, 2005)

love this look


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

wow, that`s so pretty


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 1, 2005)

HOLY MOTHER OF GAWD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












STUNNING!! daaaammmnn ur hot!!!


----------



## xiahe (Oct 2, 2005)

OMG this is lovely!  this is the kind of smokey eye I've been looking for.  I definitely want to re-create this look.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 2, 2005)

Its Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiddlist (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks great!  I may have to try this one tomorrow!


----------



## snexce (Oct 3, 2005)

i love your eyes!  gorgeous.


----------



## koolkatz (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG wow!!! Your eyes look AMAZING!


----------



## Lollie (Oct 4, 2005)

Stunning. Simply stunning.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Oct 4, 2005)

this is a very sexy look on you!


----------

